

Dropbox faces growing competition in cloud storage wars - applecore
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/88be965e-edd8-11e2-816e-00144feabdc0.html

======
ser0
The article requires an account to read.

------
borplk
Stop it with the paywall sites already.

